# H: Orks W: Eldar



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Have: 

Orks ($250 if interested in buying) 

Warboss - Painted well, power klaw, boss pole (AoBR) 
Big Mek - Painted well, force field 
2 Trukks - Painted well, ram, big shoota 
12 Burna Boyz - Assembled, unpainted 
Battlewagon - Painted well, 4 big shootas 
7 Warbikers - 4 painted well, 3 unpainted, nob, power klaw, boss pole 
2 units of 12 slugga boyz - Painted well, nob, power klaw, boss pole, big shoota 
5 nobz - 4 big choppas, 1 power klaw, boss poles 

Chaos ($500 if interested in buying) 

Sorcerer - Painted well, force sword 
Terminator Lord of Nurgle - Primed gray (currently painting) power axe, combie bolter 
5 Terminators - Painted well, reaper cannon, combi melta, chainfist, power fists 
4 Spawn - Painted well 
10 Marines - Painted well, Champ with power fist, 2x melta, icon of vengeance 
8 Marines - Painted well, CCW, pistol, champ with power sword, icon of rage 
Defiler - Painted well 
20 DV cultists - Painted well 
Helldrake - Painted well, baleflamer 
Helbrute - Painted well, additional power fist 

Willing to trade for an Eldar army of comparable size, or cash: 

3 boxes of guardians 
2 wave serpents 
2 boxes of wraithguard 
wraithknight 
new plastic farseer 
5-8 warlocks


----------

